# Schöne Angelplätze in Frankreich?



## Sergio aus Rio (24. Juli 2004)

#h Hallo,

 kennt jemand schöne Angelplätze in Frankreich??? Ich wohne in Würzburg und habe in Frankreich noch nie geangelt, habe aber gehört,dass es dort auch sehr scöne Platze gibt. Mich interessiert alles. Geografische Lage, Was besst da, Grillmöglichkeiten, und da ich ein Paar bekannte habe die noch keinen Angelschein haben, die ich aber gerne mitnehmen würde, interessiert mich die Rechtliche Seite auch sehr.

  Ich danke euch schon mal...

  Sergio aus Rio


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schöne Angelplätze in Frankreich?*

Herzlich willkommen sergio und viel Spass an Board.
Sicher kann man auch in Frankreich angeln, und zwar jede Menge)
Wohin Du da willst hängt eben auch davon ab, was Du fangen willst.
Da gibts gute Karpfengewässer, Flüsse mit Wallern, schöne Forellenbäche, und, und, und...

Infos zu den Bedingungen/Lizenzen findest Du bei unserem Freund Olaf auf www.Angeltreff.org


----------



## the doctor (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Schöne Angelplätze in Frankreich?*

Ich habe mir neulich das Blinker Sonderheft über Frankreich geholt.
Würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Dort steht Ziemlich viel interressantes über Gewässer drinne. z.B. zehn besten Karpfenseen, oder welche Seen oder Flüsse die besten für auf Hecht sind....................usw.

Schau mal bei Ebay, ansonsten im Angelladen:z


----------



## andre89 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Schöne Angelplätze in Frankreich?*

hey leute ich wollte fragen ob ihr irgendwelche gute plätze in frankreich kennt ? Ich wohne in der nähe von straßbourg und würde gerne mal auf wels  oder auch andere raubfische angeln  

ich würde mich freuen mich um eure hilfe sehr freuen


----------

